# Blackstarin123's Drawings



## narutogod123 (Jun 1, 2017)

Here is my artwork, You can check out more at my Furaffinity!

Userpage of blackstarin123 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 19, 2017)

Mind if I upload a sketch you did for me here?

I absolutely love this one, mate.


----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Mind if I upload a sketch you did for me here?
> 
> I absolutely love this one, mate.


I don't mind I'm glad you like it!

here is some WIPs


----------



## narutogod123 (Jul 8, 2017)

Spirit summoning


----------



## narutogod123 (Jul 20, 2017)

Commission - Davedav1dson


----------



## narutogod123 (Jul 31, 2017)

Land




 

Commission


----------



## narutogod123 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## narutogod123 (Dec 20, 2017)

WIP


----------



## narutogod123 (Dec 21, 2017)

Finished


----------



## narutogod123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Commission done


----------



## narutogod123 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## narutogod123 (May 24, 2018)

Jagura


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 23, 2018)

Sketches


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 24, 2018)

I love this pic. I beleive that people will be like this character more than soon.  What does nine number mean ?

www.furaffinity.net: Reference sheet-- Zaden by blackstarin123


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 24, 2018)

Behemoth89 said:


> I love this pic. I beleive that people will be like this character more than soon.  What does nine number mean ?
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Reference sheet-- Zaden by blackstarin123



Thanks, glad you like him! He is one of the many magically experimented soldiers that was made in my story's universe.


----------



## narutogod123 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## narutogod123 (May 22, 2019)




----------

